# What should NitrAte levels be in my shrimp tank?



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

CRS and OEBT will interbreed, betta will eat shrimp, pleco is a dirty animal for such a small tank (which is why you having nitrate issues)

Keep on top of your water changes!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the optimistic reply Mordalphus. I WANT to see what the hybrid of the OEBT and CRS looks like. The Betta was tested for week and a half with cheap ghost shrimp and never touched one, and the Pleco is only an inch, and as I stated above, I will move him to another tank sometime in the (near) future. Thanks for the help. Hopefully someone else will supply me with a worthwhile answer. But again, thanks!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

No problem, master! Please keep in mind there's a search feature in this forum.

Here, I performed one for you and found you some information:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp-other-invertebrates/16300-shrimp-nitrates.html

Your faithful servant,
Mordalphus


----------



## jasbolto (Jun 28, 2010)

Just because you don't like the answer he gave you does not mean it's not a realistic answer. Betta's will eat shrimp.


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

15 ppm nitrate too high? Zero is probably ideal, but the guy is not raising King Kong shrimp. I have kept CRS in tanks with fish at 30 ppm nitrate and the shrimp do just fine.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Jan 16, 2010)

I am not sure but, mine is always 20ppm and the rcs are doing just great. The colony keeps growing and growing.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> CRS and OEBT will interbreed, betta will eat shrimp, pleco is a dirty animal for such a small tank (which is why you having nitrate issues)
> 
> Keep on top of your water changes!





Geniusdudekiran said:


> Thanks for the optimistic reply Mordalphus. I WANT to see what the hybrid of the OEBT and CRS looks like. The Betta was tested for week and a half with cheap ghost shrimp and never touched one, and the Pleco is only an inch, and as I stated above, I will move him to another tank sometime in the (near) future. Thanks for the help. Hopefully someone else will supply me with a worthwhile answer. But again, thanks!


Well, unfortunately, there are a lot of people who do not know that CRS and OEBT interbreed. Therefore, Liam was just letting you know. But if your goal is to see what will happen when you cross, well then GO FOR IT! But just don't try and sell them without specifying that they have been crossed. People may get angry. lol

Even if you tested the betta with a ghost shrimp for a week, there is a huge difference between the sizing of a ghost shrimp versus cardinias and neos. 99% of bettas will hunt your shrimp down and eat them as a meal. So be prepared.

I do have to agree with Liam that your nitrates issues are from your BN pleco, and the fact that it sounds to be a fairly newly established tank. Chances are, it is not cycled yet, and you will experience nitrate and ammonia issues. But I don't think 5-10 is too high. Just watch it carefully.

With all that being said, these will be the standard answers you will receive in regards to your question from any of the shrimp people. If the answers are not satisfactory for you, then there is not much else that can be answered. 

Have a happy new years!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> I do have to agree with Liam that your nitrates issues are from your BN pleco, and the fact that it sounds to be a fairly newly established tank. Chances are, it is not cycled yet, and you will experience nitrate and ammonia issues. But I don't think 5-10 is too high. Just watch it carefully.


Actually, I had this going on before I got the Pleco like 4 days ago... And I check my params every morning and do an according water change. Sorry if I over reacted to you and Liam. Thanks, and BTW, love your tanks!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Yup, sounds like its because its just a new tank. Probably will even out eventually, and it may not. Just watch out for the ammonia spike that could potentially come. Doesn't mean it will, but it could.

Thanks


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

msnikkistar said:


> Yup, sounds like its because its just a new tank. Probably will even out eventually, and it may not. Just watch out for the ammonia spike that could potentially come. Doesn't mean it will, but it could.
> 
> Thanks


Great. Thanks. Big fan of your CRS tank BTW, been watching it for a while!


----------

